# Ist Askari zu teuer?



## Global Playboy (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt schon Meinungen von verschiedenen Leuten
"aufgedrängt" bekommen die meinen Askari sei zu teuer!

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Vielen Dank,

Sebastian


----------



## St-Hubertus (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon Meinungen von verschiedenen Leuten
> "aufgedrängt" bekommen die meinen Askari sei zu teuer!
> ...



Niemand ist gezwungen bei Askari zu kaufen.!!!
und wems"zu teuer ist der muß halt zu LIDL


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon Meinungen von verschiedenen Leuten
> "aufgedrängt" bekommen die meinen Askari sei zu teuer!
> ...


 



Wie lauteten die Begründungen deiner Bekannten?
Auf welche Artikel bezog die Aussage?

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Nö find ich nicht!


----------



## dani_carp (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Es gibt Artikel die vlt. ein bisschen teurer sind als andere, aber wenn etwas bei Askari im Angebot ist, ist es fast immer am billigsten als woanders


----------



## allrounder 23 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Das kommt ganz darauf an.
wenndu dir einen Bestimmten artikel ausgesucht hast must du mal googeln.Und vergleichen .Bei den Ruten von DAM ist Askari zum beispiel günstig . (ich glaub 3 euro günstiger als überall sonst) .Bei Rollen hab ich oft bei fishermans partner oder kleinen Läden billiger bekomen . 
Was kaufts du dir denn da ?


----------



## SimonHH (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

ich hab gerade den aktuellen katalog vor mir...

also...ich finde nicht,das askari *zu* teuer ist.sind zum teil zwar auch keine schnäppchen,was ruten und rollen betrifft,doch das ein oder andere ist doch recht preisgünstig.man muss halt schauen...












*anmerkung*: dieser artikel gibt nur die meinung des autors wieder.wem das nich passt,soll die telefonseelsorge anrufen.


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.

Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.


----------



## SimonHH (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.
> 
> Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.






nur weil vielleicht die hausmarken nix taugen,muss man nu nich vom ganzen laden abraten. #d


----------



## allrounder 23 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

kauft ihr denn bei askari ein weil es dort soooo billig sein soll ?
Ich mache es immer so das ich in dem Katalog nach sachen suche die mir gefallen .
Danach vergleiche ich und kaufe da wo es am günstigste ist . ich finde askari halt eine "Schöne enzyklopädie " an Produkten . Meiner meinung nach ist das enspanneder als immer im Internet zu suchen .


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich finde Askari hat aber auch einen sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Kundenservice.


----------



## powercat (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.
> 
> Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.




....sind aber zum beispiel einer der wenigen hersteller/vertreiber von vernünftigen blauen jig`s (kogha)
hat schon so manchen schönen dorsch in die kiste gebracht#6
und man muss ja nicht immer online....man kann auch in den laden und alles mal betrachten!! unser laden hier ist voll in ordnung! riesen angebot und (auch bei markenartikeln!) meistens gute preise!

gruss aus solingen


----------



## mlkzander (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finde Askari hat aber auch einen sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Kundenservice.



kann ich nur bestätigen

es gibt einige wenige hausmarkenartikel die man kaufen kann

markenartikel sind teils zu teuer
teils so günstig das man zuschlagen muss

also alles relativ


----------



## feeder67 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

man muss halt wissen was man kaufen möchte.ich hab zum beispiel die spinnrute iron claw damokles von sänger in 3meter mit 30 bis 80gr dort für 62,57euro gekauft.und die große spinn tasche von iron claw hatten die für 29,95 statt 45euro.wenn man weiss was mann möchte sind günstige sachen dabei.gruß joachim


----------



## Martin67 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo.Ich bin ein alte Kunde bei Askari.Alles was ich bestelle wird bei anderen Online Shops überprüft.Die letzte Ruten die ich gekauft habe waren zwischen 20-30 Euro billiger#6.Ich bestelle nur Online.Gruß Martin.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon Meinungen von verschiedenen Leuten
> "aufgedrängt" bekommen die meinen Askari sei zu teuer!
> ...



Servus Sebastian,
lass Dir von niemandem was aufdrängen.
Askari ist ein großer Angeldiscounter, welcher natürlich Geld verdienen will, weil das wohl das Ansinnen jeder kaufmännischen Aktivität sein sollte.
Man kauft bei Askari teuer und billig.
Teuer sind die Eigenmarken, welche oftmals von minderer Qualität sind und künstlich gepusht werden.
Preiswert sind verschiedene Artikel, welche durch Postenkäufe beim Hersteller günstige Einkaufspreise erzielen.
Was sagt uns das?
Wenn Du weißt was Du willst ist Askari gut dabei, wenn Du Dir was aufdrängen lassen willst auch.
Deshalb Verstand einschalten, Preise vergleichen, bei Askari kaufen und die Anderen Labern lassen 

Grüße,
René


----------



## jirgel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ob jetzt Askari Fishermann Partner oder Ofenloch heutzutage ist es nirgends mehr günstig aber Qualität hat eben seinen Preis bevor ich billig 2 Mal Kauf, kauf ich lieber einmal Teuer aber dann dafür auf lebenszeit ^^ wobei welcher Angler hat nur eine Rute


----------



## börnie (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

hi,

ich bin ganz oft bei askari. weil ich nur 15 min. entfernt wohne.
die haben eben fast alles da, was ich von den anderen läden in meiner region leider nicht behaupten kann.
preislich muss man ein bisschen gucken und vergleichen. einige dinge sind recht günstig - andere sind es eben nicht. 
service ist so la la....nix besonderes aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

mir fällt in letzter zeit auf, dass zumindest das ladengeschäft in lüdinghausen schlechter sortiert ist als früher. zig regalfächer ohne inhalt usw..
guckt man dann mal auf die kennzeichen der auf dem gelände parkenden kundenfahrzeuge.....80km entfernt angereist....110km...135km...200km....
na ja...ein bisschen mehr sortimentspflege (in den ladengeschäften) würde der sache schon besser stehen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin langjähriger Stammkunde bei Askari und man kann mit einer gewissen "Tackleerfahrung" sehr gute Schnäppchen dort machen!
Es stimmt allerdings auch, das manche Artikel total überteuert sind, da kann man z.T. sogar von Wucher sprechen!;+ Allerdings erkennt man diese Artikel sofort, jedenfalls geht es mir so.
Aber viele dieser Artikel werden dann als Angebot zu echten Schnäppchen!

Bei Askari sollte man schon die Preise für diverses Gerät im Kopf haben und vergleichen! 
Tip: Katalog benutzen um eine Auswahl zu treffen und dabei nicht auf den Preis gucken und dann den Preis erstmal im online-Shop nachgucken, denn ein großer Teil der Artikel ist im Online-Shop günstiger!

@börnie
Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich war letztes Jahr das erste Mal in Lüdinghausen im Laden, war erst total beeindruckt von den Ausmassen des Ladens, aber bei genauerem Hinsehen war ich geschockt über die schlechte Auswahl, vorallem wenn man den Katalog im Hinterkopf hat!
Ich bleibe da lieber beim Versandhandel, der Besuch in einen Laden von Askari lohnt sich nicht, es sei denn man wohnt "nahe bei"!;+

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@all,

das ganze Leben ist eine Rechnung.

"Mal ist der teurer,mal der andere billiger"

Und wer weiß,was er will der findet oft "richtige Schnäppchen"....... und nicht nur bei Askari

Nicht selten habe ich mich gefragt,warum vor dem Ersteigern in der großen Bucht, nicht die Leute mal beim Askari oder Gerlinger oder Domäne und/oder auch beim Tackledealer "um die Ecke" reinschauen und das "Gesparte" lieber für Zubehör investieren

gruß degl


----------



## angelpfeife (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

hi
ich kaufe bei askari meine Ruten und Rollen nur im Sonderangebot z.B abu cardinal 505 freerunner für 35,-
oder shimano nexave bx spinning 270mh 45,-
die Preise sind ein Traum:l:l:l
Ps: Askari verscherbelt gerade die dinge unter Wert, die sie aus dem Sortiment genommen haben z.b die oben genannte nexave, aber auch speedmaster serie


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finde Askari hat aber auch einen sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Kundenservice.


 
Der Satz ist klasse  #6#6:vik: ...

... ich habe es in meinem Rechtsstreit mit Askari nicht so diplomatisch freundlich ausgedrückt #d ....


----------



## Master Hecht (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.

Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.

das kannst du nicht durchweg sagen da gibts auch gute sachen die hausmarken sind wirklich nicht gut aber das kann man nicht verallgemeinern und wenn du davon keine ahnung hast einfach mal klappe halten sowas ist nämlich zum:v:v:v


----------



## Benefitz (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari hat die größte Auswahl an Markenartikeln die ich je gesehen habe, etwas das neu auf dem Markt ist findet man auch spätestens im nächsten Katalog wieder, so habe ich zum Beispiel den Cora Z Buster Wobbler von Cormoran nirgendwo anders gefunden.
Die Lieferzeit ist meist sehr kurz. Von den Hausmarken halte ich nichts die einzige Hausmarke mit der ich einigermaßen zufrieden war, war Kogha. Einige Artikel die mir sehr wichtig währen wie zum Beispiel Gamakatsu Vorfachhaken. Zur Frage ob Askari zu teuer ist kann ich nur sagen das es sowohl zu teure und billige Artikel gibt. Ich habe mich vor kurzem nach einer Shimano Stradic umgeschaut und war erschreckt wie teuer diese bei Askari war, anderer seits gibt es auch sehr günstige Artikel wie zum Beispiel die kleinteile, die ich auch von den Hausmarken beziehe.

Petri Benefitz


----------



## Lorenz (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hi

*
ich kenne keinen Shop wo alles am billigsten ist!*
*Ich hab schon echt viel gesucht,aber überall ist etwas sehr billig,was anderes aber etwas teurer usw. ...
*Wobei ich den ein oder anderen kleinen Shop in Erinnerung habe,der durchweg besonders günstig ist,aber leider nur eine stark beschränkte Produktpalette hat! Also z.B. nur Kunstköder,Zubehör und Schnurr!

*Dann würde ich noch empfehlen immer mal wieder die Sonderangebote durchzugucken! Das relativiert dann die etwas höheren Preise von so manchem großen Versandhaus!


*


Benefitz schrieb:


> *Askari hat die größte Auswahl an Markenartikeln die ich je gesehen habe*, etwas das neu auf dem Markt ist findet man auch spätestens im nächsten Katalog wieder...


Wirklich? |kopfkrat

Ich persönlich wurde bei Askari in letzter Zeit nicht so wirklich fündig...|rolleyes
Aber sie haben trotzdem viele nette Angebote!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo,

was haltet ihr denn von der zusätzlich abzuschließenden "Versandversicherung" gegen Verlust und Beschädigung bei Askari?
Jeder andere Internethändler ist selber dafür verantwortlich, dass die Ware unbeschädigt und ohne Verlust beim Kunden ankommt.
Bei Askari scheint das nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Sontagsangler (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Nö find ich nicht


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Definitiv zu teuer sind bei Askari zwei Sachen: 
1. Futter ( vor allem das von SENSAS ), das ist 10- 15 % teurer als wenn ich es in Läden in Lux. oder F kaufe
2. Kunstköder, Wobbler von Marken vor allem ( Storm und Rapala bekomm ich auch günstiger in den Läden ) 
Gut dagegen sind die Angebote von Ruten, Rollen und Kleinteilen! 
So viel zu meinem eindruck bei denen...


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich habe schon mehrmals bei Askari bestellt und ich muss sagen, dass die Preise eigentlich in Ordnung sind.#6

Einzig die Markenartikel von DAM, usw. sind teilweise recht teuer.#d

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.
> 
> Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.
> 
> das kannst du nicht durchweg sagen da gibts auch gute sachen die hausmarken sind wirklich nicht gut aber das kann man nicht verallgemeinern und wenn du davon keine ahnung hast einfach mal klappe halten sowas ist nämlich zum:v:v:v


 
War das jetzt ein persöhnlicher angriff ???? :r
Wenn ja ??
Wer ist gemeint ??#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Nein, Askari ist mit Sicherheit  nicht zu teuer,
Für kleine Händler sehr schwer mitzuhalten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von der zusätzlich abzuschließenden "Versandversicherung" gegen Verlust und Beschädigung bei Askari?
> Jeder andere Internethändler ist selber dafür verantwortlich, dass die Ware unbeschädigt und ohne Verlust beim Kunden ankommt.
> Bei Askari scheint das nicht so zu sein.


Das zeigt wieder die Richtung, die dort gerne betrieben wird: Anlocken und dann abzocken, weil nicht so genau hingeguckt wird.
Ich habe das 2mal in deren Ladengeschäft gesehen, mitgemacht und sage nur NIE WIEDER! #t |krank: :v
Benutz den Kotzsmiley eigentlich nicht so gerne, aber hier paßt der 1000%

Wenn man die Frage exakt beantworten will: :g

1. Ja, Askari ist zu teuer, weil: Man findet wenn man bei den Boardpartnern, in anderen Inet-Shops oder bei ebay oder Overseas ein wenig sucht, immer noch die Sache günstiger. Schließlich will ich definitiv gute Sachen zu einem günstigen Preis. Askari überrascht meist mit einer "überraschenden" Qualität, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann.

2. Ja, Askari ist zu teuer, weil: wenn man sie mal mit Gerlinger vergleicht, dann schaut Askari schon schlechter aus, vor allem wenn man den vierteljährlichen Sonderkatalog heranzieht. Um es mit einer anderen Werbung zu sagen: "Ich bin doch nicht blöd", noch mehr für Standardmarkenartikel zu bezahlen ... Rute 88 EUR #c 33 EUR ?
Und der Kundenservice bei Gerlinger ist 1a (bleibt hoffentlich immer so! #6)


----------



## consti91 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ok Askari ist manchmal schon teuer, aber wenn es um Kleinteile und Köder geht ist er unschlagbar!!

Ich bestelle vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr bei Askari, aber die Angelgeschäfte können da halt mit der riesen Auswahl nicht mithalten und deswegen werden von mir Angelläden bevorzugt!!!!!|rolleyes
Wer verkauft uns dann noch Angelkarten, wenn die kleinen Läden alle pleite gehen??? Askari bestimmt nicht!!#6


----------



## Fury87 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Früher habe ich bei Askari immer zunehör wie Posen,blei,haken,wirbel und kunstköder gekauft! Weil die einfach viel günstiger waren, als in kleinen Läden! Aber das hat sich klomplett geändert! Wenn ich bei Askari zb. für eine gute pose 2euro bezahle, bekomme ich die woanders für 1.50euro! 

Was mich auch total aufregt! Wenn man zb. in Lüdinghausen im laden ist, da haben die fast nie was da, was man sich vorher im Angelkatalog raus gesucht hat! Wenn die das nicht in griff bekommen, dann sollen die weniger Artikel nehmen, und die dafür immer da haben!

Oder ich wollte mir bei Askari die Shimano Stradic 4000 holen, aber dann habe ich mal so ein bisschen die preise vergleicht! Die hat bei Askari 159 euro gekostet, und im Jeden Anderen internet Angel-shop 129 euro! Wie kann sowas sein?

Was man ganz gut bei Askari kaufen kann, ist Power bait, wenn es im Angebot ist!!! Sonst nichts!

Fazit: Askari bietet schnäppchen an, die einfach keine Schnäppchen sind! Oder die Schnäppchen einfach nur müll sind!


----------



## al-bundy21 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

ich habe ihr eine super adresse für euch ich siuche mir bei askarie die sachen raus und schaue ob ich sie da billiger finde und meistens klappts www.preisroboter.de


----------



## peitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

bei markenartikeln wie von sänger, ich nehme jetzt mal die liege von anaconda (bedchair) ist dort viel zu teuer, die bekommt man bei schroll billiger oder die bissanzeiger von delkim sind bei askari auch zu teuer!


----------



## Khaane (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Typisch Askari|gr:

Ich bin auf deren Lockangebot reingefallen, die bieten das Hagorsports Umbrella Comfort im Sonderangebot für 49 € an.

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1fc33c7eaf06e8/Product/View/105596&2E85&2E585

Nur leider ist das Zelt nicht lieferbar und schicken mir jetzt kurzerhand ein von Salmo.
(Salmo Ultraspeed Umbrella Tent)
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1fc33c7eaf06e8/Product/View/111124&2E85&2E585

Askaritypisch wurde natürlich keine Absprache getroffen  und die haben das kleinere Zelt einfach losgeschickt.

Die größte Sauerei ist, dass das "Umbrella Comfort" lt. Homepage noch bestellbar ist. #d

Mal sehen, wie es sich gestaltet, ich wette das die Ersatzlieferung der letzte Billigschund ist, solche Deppen aber auch.


----------



## Palerado (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass Askari nicht zu teuer, aber auch nicht gerade billig ist.

Im Schnitt finde ich alle grösseren Versandhäuser gleich teuer (oder billig oder wie auch immer).
Die kleineren Shops mögen teilweise günstiger sein aber ich will keine 5 Bestellungen in unterschiedlichen Shops machen weil ich 
a) zu bequem bin
b) Die Versandkosten dann alles zu nichte machen.

Habe mir vorletzte Woche einige Kunstköder bei Askari bestellt da sie den ABU Tormentor floating im Angebot haben. Hat alles reibungslos geklappt!


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@fury87

schon mal mit vorher anrufen probiert um nachzufragen ob der artikel dort ist!!!#d

und außerdem müssen sie im laden egal ob hannover lüdinghausen oder sonst wo auch nicht alles haben was sie auch im katalog haben-denn die läden haben alle kein eigenes lager-sie bekommen 10paletten mit zeug geliefert und das wird dann zum verkauf ausgebracht im laden und wenn nix mehr da ist kommt wieder was aber nicht das gleiche sondern wieder 10paletten aber mit vielleicht ganz anderen sachen(so ist es zumindest in hannover wie mir der käufer sagte sie wissen nie wann sie was wieder rein bekommen.aber wenn die kunden anrufen und sagen sie möchte gerne den artikel haben dann bestellen sie den dort und man kann ihn denn nach ein paar tagenb im geschäft abholen!!)
bei den läden ist das nicht so wie bei einem kleinen angelgeschäft wo geschaut wird ah die gufi gehn aus dann werden sie nachbestellt da der umfang des sortiments einfach zu groß ist im katalog um alles in den laden zu bekommen und dann noch immer auf vorrat!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finde Askari hat aber auch einen sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Kundenservice.


Genau! Und wer nichtmal seine Kunden bewältigt bekommt, wenn er sie alle zu einem Frühlings/Herbstfest einlädt, was soll der überhaupt gebacken bekommen? |kopfkrat Und schlechtest sortierte große Angelläden (Eschwege), das ist auch ein Spitzenplatz (von hinten), von den "Verkäufern" mal gar nicht zu reden. 
Meine Frau hasst Askari Eschwege. Da braucht man nichts mehr zu zu sagen, nie wieder. Impertinentester Mi..laden. 

Zum Glück ist es einfach: Askari zu teuer? Gerlinger ist weit besser #6, vor allem bei richtigen Standardmarken (Balzer, DAM, Mitchell, Shimano, Daiwa, Ryobi, Spro,...)!


----------



## badbrain (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

die Shimano BIG Baitrunner Long-Cast kostet bei Gerlinger 225,90 €, bei Askari 135,95 €.
ist ein aktuelles bsp. habe auf grund dieses angebotes
meine erste bestellung bei askari getätigt, habe aber auch prompt den falschen artikel geliefert bekommen, aber bei 90,-€
ersparnis nehme ich das auch mal gerne in kauf. geringer preis, wenig service.

normalerweise kaufe ich beim angelhändler meines vertrauens und um die ecke (auch wenn es mal 10,-€ mehr kostet), weil wie schon richtig bemerkt, support your local dealer. wenn es mal schnell gehen soll und dein händler um die ecke auf grund von zu wenig kundschaft dicht gemacht hat, weil alle welt nur noch online bestellt, ist es mit spontanen angelausflügen vorbei. ob dir jetzt die maden zum köderfischstippen fehlen, haken, vorfächer etc.
weg ist weg !

vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken ! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

geiz ist nicht immer geil !


----------



## dancing fish (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari in Lüdinghausen ist bei mir direkt um die Ecke.
Von daher schau ich da des öfteren mal rein. Auch wenn ich eigentlich gar nichts brauche. Es macht mir halt recht viel Spaß da rum zu stöbern und nach  Schnäppchen Ausschau zu halten. Meist finde ich auch  irgendwelche Angebote (z.B. Auslaufmodelle von Ruten).

Was die Verfügbarkeit der Katalogware im Laden betrifft, da hoffe ich auf etwas das ich letztes Jahr mal im hinteren Teil des Katalogs gelesen habe. Da stand nämlich, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen haben sollte, was von wegen das in Lüdinghausen ein Laden direkt am Auslieferungslager (in Lüdinghausen befindlich) geplant sei. Bis auf ausverkaufte Artikel sollte man dann  eigentlich recht schnell Dinge aus dem Lager in den Laden befördern können. Bisher brauchen die meist einen Kalendertag dafür. Da sich das Lager am anderen Ende der Stadt befindet.
Wie weit jetzt der Stand der Dinge bei diesem neuen Laden ist  entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

mfG
Martin


----------



## perca fluviatilis (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



> von Hallo.Ich bin ein alte Kunde bei Askari.Alles was ich bestelle wird bei anderen Online Shops überprüft.Die letzte Ruten die ich gekauft habe waren zwischen 20-30 Euro billiger#6.Ich bestelle nur Online.Gruß Martin.


 Dem stimme ich zu,ich habe vo kurzem mir eine Daiwa angelrolle und anderen kleinkram geholt.Die Rolle hätte vom Hersteller 44.95 Euronen gekostet bei Askari nur 27.95 also 14.00 ersparnis.Obwohl ich 8 Euro Versand zahlen musste ist es immer noch ein erpsarnis von 4 Euro^^·

ps:Obwohl es nur ein erpsarnis von 4 Euro ist,es wird nach Hause geschickt und das ist ziemlich Geil!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich mag den Laden zwar nicht wirklich bestelle aber auch regelmäßig da.
Letztens habe ich mir ne DAM Rolle gegönnt. DAM Preis lag bei 87,95€ und Askari bei 55,95€.

Und ich finde das ist ja wohl mal ein Preis wo man zuschlagen muss.


----------



## jirgel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@ Angeldet

Was zahlt dir der Gerlinger das du so die Werbemiesmachtrommel für ihm schlägst ?


----------



## Jemir (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Über den Service kann ich jetzt zwar nix sagen, aber bei den Preisen die ich da gerade beim Überfliegen des Shops gesehen habe zieht es einem echt die Latschen aus. Warum bitte sollte man da kaufen? Die Sachen kriege ich vor Ort bedeutend billiger, wenn ich im Netz bei einigen anderen Händlern suche sind noch mehr Prozente drin. Ich persönlich sehe für mich keinen Grund da mein Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> DAM Preis lag bei 87,95€ und Askari bei 55,95€.
> 
> Und ich finde das ist ja wohl mal ein Preis wo man zuschlagen muss.



Schaut nicht nur nach dem Listenpreis, sondern auch nach dem preis der real allgemein bezahlt wird, oft kann man den Preis im laden um die Ecke auch bekommen, und der Service ist meistens auch deutlich besser!

@Jirgel

Ich vermute nix, er erzählt nur von persönlichern Erfahrungen, die ich nebenbei bemerkt auch schon in der Richtung gemacht habe! Die "beratung" de ich bisher bei Ask... erhalten habe war einfach nur schlecht. Kann ein Einzelfall sein, aber mich schreckt es ab...


----------



## cappy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich war gestern bei Askari in Duisburg um noch ein paar Kleinteile zu kaufen, Fazit: Nur noch Askari wenn es unbedingt sein muß, sprich wenn ich was kurzfristig brauche und nicht bei den "normalen" Dealern bekomme. Beispiel: Segelpose, 22gr, 4,85, mein örtlicher Händler verlangt dafür 2,50...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



jirgel schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> 
> Was zahlt dir der Gerlinger das du so die Werbemiesmachtrommel für ihm schlägst ?


Du meinst andere mies machen? Muss ich nicht, machen die selber.  s.o. ^

Zu Gerlinger:
Der Angelgeräteshop von Gerlinger ist so mit der größte (in DE, In EU?), zumindest eindeutig was den Katalog angeht. #6 
Außerdem ist er Boardpartner im AB, das erübrigt zumindest Probleme im Bereich der Boardregeln, was meine Äußerungen betrifft, jemand anders aus direkt nebenan |rolleyes hatte dafür schon mal Ärger bekommen, die Situation ist insofern verändert. 

Was meine Beurteilung betrifft: Ich bestelle seit 2003 ziemlich regelmäßig ziemlich viel dort, vor allem eben aus der besagten Sonderpostenliste. 
Die ist der eigentliche Knüller, nicht der normale Katalog zu durchaus normalen Preisen. Wer aber ein bischen warten kann - auf Modellveraltung und Auslauf - und Spaß am Schnäppchenjagen hat, der kommt dort auf seine Kosten. Spinnruten (was mich in erster Linie interessiert) im Bereich 25 bis 40 EUR (weit unter Blankpreis) sind jedenfalls Klasse, wenn man die normalen min. 2-3mal höheren Vorher-Preise sieht. Wer hier später kauft, bekommt mehr für weniger Geld. Da ich vieles schon habe, kann ich halt warten. :m

Aktuelle Beispiele sind z.B. der Ausverkauf vieler leichter Shimano-Spinnruten, die gerade jetzt dort sehr günstig- zu endlich mal angemessenen Preisen, wie ich meine - weggehen. Wer kein Geld zu verschenken hat, wird dort mit einigen Produkten wohl fündig, und das ist gut so! #6

Das ist das erste, Preis/Leistung und Portfolio. 
Was auch klasse ist, ist die Betreung, Bestellvorgang (z.B. Stiefel nachmessen) und Nacharbeit. Zurückschicken problemlos, sogar günstig was Sperrgutruten betrifft #6, und vor allem kundenfreundlich, serviceorientiert, es funktioniert sogar, wenn man als Kunde mal was verbaselt |rolleyes|rolleyes, die Rücksendereklamation aus dem Paket fällt usw. Das ist einfach top! #6

Was ich damit sagen will: Gerlinger ist, was den Versandhandel von Angelgeräten betrifft, einfach super, eben vorbildlich! #6
Wenn andere das in etwa genauso hinbekommen, incl. dem Werbematerial für das Schnüstern bei allen Gelegenheiten usw. usw., dann ist das auch gut. Wer sagen kann: "ICH BIN SO GUT WIE GERLINGER", der hat was geschafft, freue ich mich auch sehr drüber! #6

Und nein, die zahlen mir nichts! (Leider?, nein...)
Ist auch nicht nötig, ich freue mich immer noch wie ein Schneekönig   , wenn ich eine locker Ü250 bis 300 EUR Genialspinnrute mal für unter 40 EUR habe schiessen können, sowas ist einfach toll.
Und ich möchte auch nur mit so guten Händlern und Versendern zu tun haben (es gibt einige die dem nacheifern #6 #6), andere Ärgernisse möglichst vermeiden, vorher aussortieren, und vor allem: 

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das andere bei ihrem Lieblingshobby Angeln und der dazu notwendigen Logistik genauso denken, genauso möglichst wenig Ärger und möglichst viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Kaufen haben wollen! 
Deswegen ...


----------



## melis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> :
> wenn ich eine locker Ü250 bis 300 EUR Genialspinnrute mal für unter 40 EUR habe schiessen können, sowas ist einfach toll.


 
Welche war das?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ein DAM-France Clone der Garbolino DYNASTICK 296, beim DAM-Ausverkauf 2003


----------



## andreas0815 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon Meinungen von verschiedenen Leuten
> "aufgedrängt" bekommen die meinen Askari sei zu teuer!
> ...


 

*Hallo Sebastian,*

|muahah:zum Thema Askari sei zu teuer ist relativ, was für jemanden zu teuer ist, da soll er halt die Finger weglassen und was günstigeres kaufen!
Ob dann die Qualität passt ....................???????????


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



_*Ärgere dich nicht darüber, dass der Rosenstrauch Dornen trägt, sondern freue dich darüber, dass der Dornenstrauch Rosen trägt!*_


..........................................................



*Gruß aus Niederbayern*


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Stimmt es, dass Askari jetzt auf einer italienischen Rennstrecke eine Kurve gekauft und diese nach dem Firmennamen benannt hat?
Es ist bestimmt eine klasse Werbung, auch wenn ich persönlich Motor"sport" sehr dumm finde.


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

es ist garantiert *nicht* so das bei Askari *alle* Artikel zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis zu bekommen sind ...
man findet bestimmt so einiges auch anderswo günstiger, aber generell haben die schon ganz gute Preise finde ich ....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ja, vor allem bei Marden und Hacken.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem bei *Marden* und *Hacken*.




Da sind sie wieder 

Hab mir bei Askari gerade den von HD4ever angepriesenen Bootskescher geholt und der war wirklich sehr günstig. 

Askari ist zwar nicht Aldi aber die haben ab und zu mal Schnäppchen.


----------



## Fahrer (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Martin67 schrieb:


> Hallo.Ich bin ein alte Kunde bei Askari.Alles was ich bestelle wird bei anderen Online Shops überprüft.Die letzte Ruten die ich gekauft habe waren zwischen 20-30 Euro billiger#6.Ich bestelle nur Online.Gruß Martin.


Hallo, ich bin auch kunde bei Askari und bin bester meinung . Was die anderen zu diskutieren haben verstehe ich nicht, wenn sie aber billiger einkaufen im großen und ganzen gesehen, sollten sie uns doch einen Link oder adresse reinstellen.
Mfg Kai|bla:


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich denke mal das man unterscheiden muß ob es sich um den Laden um die Ecke handelt oder den Onlineversand.
Askari in Raisdorf kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Khaane (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari ist und bleibt der letzte Dreck, das hat sich gestern mal wieder bestätigt.

Ich hatte ein Umbrella-Zelt von Hagorsports bestellt und bekam irgendsone Salmo-Billigkopie von Askari geliefert.
(weil das andere Zelt ausverkauft war :r)

Ich hatte schon von Anfang an ein ungutes Gefühl, nach 2mal Angeln, haben die Gelenksschrauben begonnen Rost anzusetzen.

Gestern bei leichtem Wind hat es dann 2 Gelenke zerbrochen, ich rate nur jedem von den Askari-Hausmarken ab.

Ich lass mir auf jeden Fall keine Askari-Hausmarken mehr andrehen, nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen. :v

Gruß
Khaane 

PS: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt - Und das trifft auf Askari voll zu. Nicht umsonst hat der Saftladen so einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## degl (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@Khaane,

hat er den wirklich.?..............alles ist relativ

gruß degl


----------



## Khaane (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



degl schrieb:


> @Khaane,
> 
> hat er den wirklich.?..............alles ist relativ
> 
> gruß degl


 

Jepp, da hast du recht.

Askari ist "relativ" schlecht, wer die Hausmarken von Askari bestellt ist selbst schuld, ich hätte es besser wissen müssen.

Bei den "echten" Markenprodukten kann man gegen Askari nichts sagen, da können die ja auch nicht pfuschen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Man bekommt nie mehr als das was man bezahlt - wenn man das bedenkt ist klar was man von den meisten Askari-Hausmodellen erwarten kann, oder?

Wer allen Ernstes glaubt für 19,95 z.B. eine Top-Rolle zu bekommen hat es nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Khaane (14. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wer allen Ernstes glaubt für 19,95 z.B. eine Top-Rolle zu bekommen hat es nicht besser verdient...


 

Aber nicht, wenn man 50 € für ein Schnellaufbau-Zelt ausgibt und es sich als letzter Schrott herausstellt.


----------



## degl (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Jepp, da hast du recht.
> 
> Askari ist "relativ" schlecht, wer die Hausmarken von Askari bestellt ist selbst schuld, ich hätte es besser wissen müssen.
> 
> Bei den "echten" Markenprodukten kann man gegen Askari nichts sagen, da können die ja auch nicht pfuschen.






gruß degl


----------



## Carpi107 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ob er dort kauft oder nicht.Das einzigste was man ohne bedenken von den Hausmarken kaufen kann sind meiner Meinung nach Bleie.Egal was ich mir sonst dort geholt habe konnte ich wieder umtauschen weil es sehr schnell den Geist aufgegeben hat.Hab mir mal Bissanzeiger für 10 Euro gekauft die es aber noch tun.Auf Beratung von denen kann man verzichten , wenn es überhaupt eine gibt.Bei mir wurde nur gesagt das kaufen viele mehr weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

es sind ja meist auch keine angler dort sonder einfach verkäufer die vielleicht vorher im supermarkt waren!

von wegen teuer-am 26-27 und 29.9 ist herbst fest denn gibts wieder in den märkten 15% auf alles!


----------



## shorty 38 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo, bei Askari in Hannover ist man sehr schnell viel Geld für ganz viel Schrott los. Eisele Pilker, hierfür steht das Wort Schrott nicht, kosten einiges mehr, als sie zum Beispiel bei Thürnau oder bei Moritz kosten würden. Ferner darf man dort nicht das Problem haben, seinen erworbenen Schrott umtauschen zu müssen. Man erhält dort nur einen Gutschein und Geldauszahlung ist fast unmöglich. Mein Tipp: Finger weg und geht zu einem richtigen Fachhändler. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

man muss sich halt schon vorher informieren was man kaufen will und wenn die preisspanne von askari zu anderen märkten zu groß wird denn muss man sich gedanken machen!aber bei markenartikel die nicht von den hausmarken sind wie schon oft gesagt wurde kann man nich falsch machen-wenn sie dann noch im angebot sind-habe mir ne matrix mx9 spin gekauft für 30euro die kostet sonst jetzt noch an die 70-80euro!spreche übrigens auch über den hannover laden!


----------



## Carp-Man (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Also, bei Markengeräten finde ich Gerlinger günstiger, ich habe manchmal das Gefühl bei ASKARI zweite Wahl zu bekommen... das eigene Karpfenplogramm, wie Schläuche, Clips usw. taugt nichts.


----------



## Ute (21. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Und ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mit dort was zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich die Bestätigung, was ich mir schon gedacht hatte. Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum die so günstig sind.


----------



## Fischopa (21. September 2008)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

|wavey:Askari hatte vor kurzem eine Elektrorolle von WFT angeboten. Das gute Teil wird  vom Handel um die 480,- Euro ausgezeichnet.Askari wollte dafür nur 289.- Euro haben. Das ist natürlich ein Hammerpreis.Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand diesen Artikel zu dem Preis bekommen hat, oder ob es sich wieder mal um ein sog. Lockangebot handelte.Ich selbst bestellte einmal eine "recht günstige" Rute .Natürlich blieb es nicht bei diesem einen Artikel .Bei der Gelegenheit wurden gleich noch einige andere Teile mitgekauft.(wenn man mal dabei ist :m) Was nicht kam war die günstige Rute ,war ausverkauft.
Das andere Zeug ,welches eigentlich nur nebebei mitbestellt wurde um die Frachtkosten zu sparen ,kam natürlich pünklich.Bei einer Nachbestellung der ursprünglich gewünschten Rute wären lt. tel. Auskunft von Askari natürlich neue Frachtkosten angefallen.Na vielen Dank,nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer.Ansonsten kann ich nichts Negatives über diese Fa. sagen.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## ataman (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Typisch Askari|gr:
> 
> Ich bin auf deren Lockangebot reingefallen, die bieten das Hagorsports Umbrella Comfort im Sonderangebot für 49 € an.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war absolut gleiche Geschichte !!! 
Und sogar doppelte, weil zweite Lieferung war auch Falsch. Und noch mal doppelte, weil ich zwei Zelten bestellt habe. Bei mir hat es ganzen Sommer gedauert, ab Juni bis ende August. Sauerei. So ein "*Geschäft*" hab ich noch nie gasehen.


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, bei Askari in Hannover ist man sehr schnell viel Geld für ganz viel Schrott los. Eisele Pilker, hierfür steht das Wort Schrott nicht, kosten einiges mehr, als sie zum Beispiel bei Thürnau oder bei Moritz kosten würden. Ferner darf man dort nicht das Problem haben, seinen erworbenen Schrott umtauschen zu müssen. Man erhält dort nur einen Gutschein und Geldauszahlung ist fast unmöglich. Mein Tipp: Finger weg und geht zu einem richtigen Fachhändler. Gruß Shorty



es kommt immer drauf an warum man tauschen bzw zurückgeben will.
im "normalen" laden (nicht nur askarie) hat man kein umtauschrecht bei nichtgefallen usw. dies ist dann sache des verkäufers wie er es mit der kulanz handhabt.
liegt ein defekt oder dergleichen vor hat der verkäufer nicht das recht mir nur einen gutschein anzubieten, dann hat man das recht auf tausch reparatur oder geldzurück.

antonio


----------



## kingandre88 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich finde auch dass einiges von den Hausmarken nicht so toll ist,aber das trifft nicht für alles zu......z.B. Kogha Wobbler mit VMC-Drillinge...........es kann einen bei fast jeder Marke Müll untergejubelt werden.........ich Bestelle gerne bei Askari,noch nie Probleme gehabt und preislich mit manchen Angeboten deutlich unter den anderen.....Aber ich bestelle auch gerne bei Gerlinger,der von den Preisen in der Masse meist niedrig ist......Von der Bestellung her dauert es in etwa gleich bis zur Lieferung!!!#h


----------



## TRANSformator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich kann eigentlich nur von der Bestellung bei Askari abraten. Ein Laden mit einem so schlechten Geschäftskonzept hat auf dem Markt nichts zu suchen.
Auf die paar Artikel aus den Hausmarken, die was taugen, kann man auch verzichten. Da bekommt man vergleichbare Artikel mit ein wenig Sucherei auch von anderen Marken zum selben Kurs.
Die normalen Preise bei Askari sind höchstens durchschnittlich, auch hier bekommt man dasselbe Produktz woanders zu 90 % günstiger.
Bleiben also nur noch die Sonderangebote. Zugegeben, da sind die Preise oftmals unschlagbar, aber auch die Verfügbarkeit und die daraus resultierende Lieferzeit sind unschlagbar schlecht.
Ich habe noch nie nen Laden gesehen, der so schlecht liefert wie Askari. Das sind fast schon "Trabi-DRR-Verhältnisse". Die Verfügbarkeit ist schon bei normalen Artikeln miserabel, meist bekommt man nur knapp die Hälfte seiner Bestellung, der Rest kommt dann im Laufe des Jahres immer mal wieder oder auch garnicht.
Bei den Sonderangeboten kann man fast schon davon ausgehen, dass die nicht lieferbar sind. Ich habe vor kurzem mal wieder den Fehler gemacht und dort eine Freilaufrolle im Sonderangebot bestellt.
Erst hörte ich garnichts, Paket kam auch nicht an. Habe dann mal dort angerufen und nach dem Versendestatus gefragt. Mir wurde nur gesagt, dass die Bestllung aus unersichtlichen Gründen im System stecken geblieben wäre und nun ausgeführt werden würde. Dasselbe Spiel ein paar Tage später.....Das zog sich dann zwei Wochen und 4 Anrufe lang mit immer derselben Aussage hin, bis ich mich fragte, ob man mich verarschen will. Beim 5. Anruf hatte ich dann die Granate überhaupt am Telefon: Trotz 5.em Anruf und mittlerweile gerechtfertigter grantiger Laune fragte ich erneut freundlich nach, ob meine Bestellung mittlerweile versandt wurde. Was dann kam war echt die Härte. Total patzig und unfreundlich wurde mir mitgeteilt: "Nein, ist sie nicht. Und sie wird es vorerst auch nicht, weil DAM Lieferschwierigkeiten hat." Ich fragte dann, ob es nen Liefertermin geben würde. Anwort: "Ja, nächste Woche, aber ich kann Ihnen gleich sagen, dass das eh nicht klappt."
Nun denn, ich kann daran nichts ändern. Kann die Bestellung nur stornieren, was ich aber nicht möchte, weil die Rolle dort knapp die Hälfte vom sonstigen Marktpreis kostete. Also warte ich noch....werde dort aber nie wieder etwas bestellen.
Wer also was bestellen möchte, mit dem er im selben Jahr auch noch fischen will, der sollte NIEMALS bei Askari bestellen.

Ich frage mich auch, wer für die drittklassige Internetpräsenz von Askari verantwortlich ist. So einen schlechten Shop kann mittlerweile jeder zweite Grundschüler mit durchschnittlichen Computerkenntnissen programmieren. Total unübersichtlich, keine Verfügbarkeitsanzeige und andere eklatante Mängel. Andere Anbieter bekommen das doch auch hin. Andere Anbieter verschicken auch Mails bei Statusänderungen der Bestellung, für Askari scheint das unmöglich....Überhaupt wirkt der Laden mittlerweile alles andere als professionell....

Gruß


----------



## michael21 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

für den kundenservice zu teuer!askari-und moritz marken sind sowieso mist!

fazit: sch......


----------



## GreenMonsta (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich werde demnächst wieder nach Eschwege zu Askari fahren,habe Sachen aus dem Katalog heraus gesucht die Billig sind und die ich haben möchte. Wie in *fast* jedem Laden gibt es billige und überteuerte Sachen. Deshalb informiere ich mich vorher und brauch also nicht 2 Stunden im Laden rumlaufen und alles ansehen. Zum Thema *Produktverfügbarkeit/Lieferschwierigkeiten *das umgehe ich somit auch da ich vor Ort sehe was da ist und es gleich mitnehmen kann.

lg,Ben


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



michael21 schrieb:


> für den kundenservice zu teuer!askari-und moritz marken sind sowieso mist!
> 
> fazit: sch......


 

NA DANN  KAUF ES DOCH EINFACH NICHT !!!#c
SOLCHE POSTINGS KANN MAN SICH DOCH SPAREN:v


----------



## TRANSformator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> NA DANN  KAUF ES DOCH EINFACH NICHT !!!#c
> SOLCHE POSTINGS KANN MAN SICH DOCH SPAREN:v



Mit seinem Statment "für den Kundenservice zu teuer" trifft er den Nagel aber auf den Kopf. Im Gesamtschnitt muss man leider sagen, dass Askari keinen guten Eindruck macht. Bei dem Service und der Gschäftspraktik holen auch die Hausmarken die Kastanien nicht mehr aus dem Feuer. Das was Askari da macht, können tausende andere Shops besser, nur sind die leider noch nciht so bekannt. Als Askari sich seinen Namen gemacht hat, gab es nur wenige Online-Shops, die sich auf Angelbedarf spezialisiert hatten....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Mit seinem Statment "für den Kundenservice zu teuer" trifft er den Nagel aber auf den Kopf. Im Gesamtschnitt muss man leider sagen, dass Askari keinen guten Eindruck macht. Bei dem Service und der Gschäftspraktik holen auch die Hausmarken die Kastanien nicht mehr aus dem Feuer. Das was Askari da macht, können tausende andere Shops besser, nur sind die leider noch nciht so bekannt. Als Askari sich seinen Namen gemacht hat, gab es nur wenige Online-Shops, die sich auf Angelbedarf spezialisiert hatten....



OK, Du bist Fan der RedArc und hasst Askari - Aber ein bisschen gemäßigterer Ausdruck wäre doch ganz nett?

Die Qualität der Hausmarken ist dem Preis entsprechend.

DIe Lieferzeiten sind nicht herausragend kurz, aber wie ich finde im Rahmen.

Das Geld wird erst nach Wareneingang abgebucht, das finde ich schon mal sehr gut. Bei anderen Läden musst Du per Vorauskasse zahlen und wenn das was fehlt bekommst Du eine Gutschrift - toll...

Das Sortiument von Askari ist einfach sehr groß, die Angebote haben zum Teil extrem gute Preise - aber vergleichen muss man halt immer!

Wenn man was gut oder schlecht findet soll man seine Erfahrungen weitergeben, aber der Ton macht sie Musik...

Ich kaufe da auch nicht viel, aber andere sind sehr zufrieden - je nachdem was man eben erwartet.

Meine 2 Pfennig...


----------



## TRANSformator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, Du bist Fan der RedArc und hasst Askari - Aber ein bisschen gemäßigterer Ausdruck wäre doch ganz nett?
> 
> Die Qualität der Hausmarken ist dem Preis entsprechend.
> 
> ...



Meine bisherigen Posts waren themenbezogen und im Ton völlig angemessen. Habe damit meine bisherigen eigenen Erfahrungen und die von Familienmitgliedern und Bekannten mitgeteilt. Wieso sollte ich da was beschönigen, wenns nichts zu beschönigen gibt. Klar kann mal was nicht lieferbar sein oder sonst ein Fehler passieren. Sowas sollte aber die Ausnahme bleiben, wenn von 10 Bestellungen 8 in die Hose gehen, dann ist das eben nicht lobenswert und auch nicht normal. Und wie es besser geht, machen eben zig andere Shops vor.

Richtig ist, dass der Ton die Musik macht. Was das nun mit der Leistung von Askari zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. Falls du auf meine Telefongespräche anspielst, muss ich dir leider mitteilen, dass ich lediglich ganz sachlich nach dem Status meiner Bestellung gefragt habe.

Im übrigen hasse ich Askari nicht, wieso auch? Wenn Askari es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, kann mir das ja egal sein. Gibt tausend andere Alternativshops. Hier geht es lediglich um Erfahrungen mit Askari, und nichts mehr habe ich hier kund getan. Um jemanden zu hassen, mit dem mich überhaupt nichts verbindet, fehlt mir sowhl Zeit als auch Lust.

Achja, was bitte hat die Anspielung auf eine Red Arc mit diesem Thema zu tun? 
*Ironie an*
Ist ne tolle Rolle, die ich genau wie meine Shimanos immer wieder kaufen würde. Ich hoffe, ich verletze niemanden damit, dass ich die Leistung einer ketzerischen Red Arc auf dieselbe Stufe mit ner Shimanski stelle. Wie kann ich nur?!
*Ironie aus*
Im Ernst: Das hat doch hier nichts zu suchen, wenn dir nichts besseres zum Thema mehr einfällt, dann schick ihn doch ohne so einen Quatsch ab.

Gruß


----------



## Detty (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Also Askari bietet schon das ein oder andere schnäpchen nach langem suchen!Ansonsten schrott Pur!
Wir haben hier jetzt seit zwei Jahren ein Askariladen vor Ort und wenn man mal die Preise mit anderen läden in der umgebung vergleicht bekommt man echt das :v!
Vor allem in sachen Naturködern sind sie Preislich zwar unschlagbar aber dafür stinken die Maden zb. wie sau nach Amoniak!Lekka Lekka!
Fazit...Askari no way es sei denn es geht nicht anders!
ps:Hab letztes Jahr bei Askari ne Kopflampe für mein Bruder gekauft!
Die total erfahrende Tante an der Kasse hat sie doppelt berechnet!Ich bin darauf wieder zurück und nach langem hin und her hiess es das man kein Bargeld rausgeben könnte man kann nur nen gutschein ausstellen!Thats Askari...*uck it!

http://www.catch-company-hannover.de


----------



## Sea Hawk (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

.... und teurer geworden !!!

Beispiel : Freilaufrolle Quantum crypton Heat 1020
Katologpreis Herbst/Winter 2008/09  54,95 Euro
Katalogpreis 2009 Fangtastische  59,95 Euro:vik:

Das ist Kundenpflege - da kommt Freude auf und ich 
könnte mir für 5 Euro teurer das Stück direkt ´nen ganzen
Eimer von den Rollen holen |supergri|supergri

MFG
#6Sea Hawk


----------



## JackDaniels78 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Kaufe auch eigentlich lieber woanders. Irgendwie kommt in deren 'Lagerhallen' kein Angelfieber auf und die Hausmarken sind wirlich nicht fürs ernsthafte angeln....

Beim Service kann ich nicht meckern. Hab dort letztens eine Cormoran Rute gekauft (ca. 60 Euro). Beim ersten Angeln bin ich leider drauf getreten. Ja ich weiss, schande über mich.....

Naja ich dahin und nachgefragt ob man das Mittelteil der Rute einzeln nachbestellen kann. Hab das Teil dann sogar umsonst auf Garantie mitbekommen, obwohl ich ja eindeutig selber schuld war.


----------



## s_rathje (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Wie manche Leute hier IHRE schlechten Erfahrungen verallgemeinern ist schlimm!

Das sich die Preise bei bestimmten Artikeln erhöht haben, ist nicht nur bei Askari so!
Ich habe schon das eine oder andere mal bei Askari bestellt und habe auch einen Laden direkt vor Ort und von den angeblich langen Lieferzeiten habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts mitbekommen. Nach ca. 3 oder maximal 4 Tagen war ALLES da.
Ich habe keinen Grund zu meckern und die Leute die mit Askari unzufrieden sind, zwingt ja niemand da zu kaufen, also geht doch zu Konkurentz!


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



s_rathje schrieb:


> und von den angeblich langen Lieferzeiten habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts mitbekommen. Nach ca. 3 oder maximal 4 Tagen war ALLES da.


 

Habe letztes Jahr 6 Wochen vor Ostern zwei Rollen dort bestellt, eine für mich, und eine sollte nen Geschenkt für meinen Schwager sein. Vor der Bestellung fragte Ich noch nach, ob die bis Ostern bei mir sind? ...Da Ich nach den Ostertagen zu meinem Schwager fahre...JA JA SICHER....

Nun ja das Ende vom Lied, weder vor noch ewig nach Ostern waren die Rollen bei mir angekommen.

ANRUF: STORNO : FERTIG : 

Nie wieder Askari    (meine meinung)


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



s_rathje schrieb:


> Wie manche Leute hier IHRE schlechten Erfahrungen verallgemeinern ist schlimm!
> die Leute die mit Askari unzufrieden sind, zwingt ja niemand da zu kaufen, also geht doch zu Konkurentz!




|good:


----------



## jugendfischer92 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |good:


 
schließe mich an |good:
 ;-)


----------



## frogile (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Also ich hab mit Askari gute Erfahrungen. Kundenservice war auch top (eine wechselspitze war kaputt) musste net mal umtauschen, sondern hab noch eine extra bekommen.

Auch der Preis war rund 30 Euro billiger als anderswo.

Ich persönlich kaufe nur Online ein, wenn der Preis > 25 Euro zu meinem Tackledealer in der Stadt variiert. Auch in punkto Service ist es einfacher wenn man wo hin gehn kann um sich zu beschweren und net per email oder telefon.


----------



## Heuxs (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ist wie überall,jeder aus seinen Blickfeld,bei mir sind es die Pilker (Edelstahl)wo die Preise
äußert heftig sind! (gegenüber einen Angeladen,wo man auch bestellen kann)


----------



## Palerado (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass sich die Angelshops preislich nichts nehmen.

Wenn ich eine Gesamtbestellung mit Artikeln aus allen Kategorien mache, werde ich wahrscheinlich überall einen ähnlichen Preis zahlen.
Deswegen mache ich sowas auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass sich die Angelshops preislich nichts nehmen.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Gesamtbestellung mit Artikeln aus allen Kategorien mache, werde ich wahrscheinlich überall einen ähnlichen Preis zahlen.
> Deswegen mache ich sowas auch nicht mehr.


 
|good:*Wie Recht du hast !!!*


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass sich die Angelshops preislich nichts nehmen.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Gesamtbestellung mit Artikeln aus allen Kategorien mache, werde ich wahrscheinlich überall einen ähnlichen Preis zahlen.
> Deswegen mache ich sowas auch nicht mehr.



Korrekt, um das dann noch zu ergänzen:

Wenn ich anderswo denselben preis wie bei Askari bezahle, bestell ich am besten auch dort um sicher zu gehen, dass ich auf di Hälfte der Sachen kein halbes Jahr warten muss


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Moin, wollte nochmal ein kleines Feedback zu meiner Bestellung geben:

Gerade ne Mail im Postfach gehabt, dass mein Artikel jetzt versendet wurde. Das ja schonmal super. Allerdings steht dort: Ihre bestellung vom 20.1.09 wurde versandt. Darunter steht dann auch der Katalog-Preis aufgelistet.

Das ist aber falsch. Ich habe ja viel früher bestellt, als noch die 10 % Aktion lief. Jetzt will ich wetten, dass der Rabatt nicht einberechnet wurde und ich da wieder hinterher darf.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das ist aber falsch. Ich habe ja viel früher bestellt, als noch die 10 % Aktion lief. Jetzt will ich wetten, dass der Rabatt nicht einberechnet wurde und ich da wieder hinterher darf.



Den Rabatt ziehen sie schon ab... keine Sorge.
Ich habe auch schon mehrfach bei Rabattaktionen bestellt und noch nie wurde der Nachlass vergessen.
Erst diese Woche habe ich eine Lieferung bekommen, welche ich am 22.12. Online bestellte.
Nun kann man sicher über die Lieferfähigkeit von Askari philosophieren, in diesem Tröt geht es aber um die Frage "zu teuer?"
Da kann ich mich nur wiederholen, wenn man weiß was man will, dann spart man bei diesem "Großdiscounter" schon den ein oder anderen Euro...

René


----------



## Palerado (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@Transformator:
Die Lieferzeiten waren bei mir immer absolut OK.
Immer unter einer Woche.

Ob ich nun Glück oder Du Pech hattest mag beurteilen wer will.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

@Palerado
Es stimmt schon, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt solch lange Lieferzeiten auftreten und dieses den Jungs und Mädels nicht sehr gut tut.
Auch soll der Webshop schon seit zwei Jahren umgebaut werden, aber da rührt sich nix...
entweder gehts denen zu gut oder aber die Verantwortlichen verschlafen die Entwicklung, für welches sie dann bald ihre Quittung erhalten werden.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Den Rabatt ziehen sie schon ab... keine Sorge.
> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach bei Rabattaktionen bestellt und noch nie wurde der Nachlass vergessen.
> Erst diese Woche habe ich eine Lieferung bekommen, welche ich am 22.12. Online bestellte.
> Nun kann man sicher über die Lieferfähigkeit von Askari philosophieren, in diesem Tröt geht es aber um die Frage "zu teuer?"
> ...



Ich mach mir nur Sorgen, weil da plötzlich steht: Ihre Bestellung vom *20.01.2009* wurde heute (28.01.2009) versandt.
Am 20.01. 2009 lief die Rabattaktion nicht mehr. Diese endete bereits am 7.1.09

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## sonni 2 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich denke die werden dir den Rabbat trozdem noch geben so was änliches hatte ich auch mal und bei mir war das kein Problem immer schon coll bleiben das wird schon :vik:


----------



## Mulle1960 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Hallo und Petri Heil,

Ich muss auch sagen dass Askari an Qualität und Preis ganz schön arbeiten muss. Wenn aber mal jemand einen Tipp möchte, in Berlin ist ein Laden der ist wohl unschlagbar. Es sieht zwar nicht gerade aus wie im 5 Sterne Hotel, aber Preise und Auswahl ist Top und man kann auch noch Handeln wie auf dem Flohmarkt. Wie das Dingen heißt weis ich nicht genau nur was ich noch weis ist, das ist auf der B1 Alt Kaulsdorf Ecke Chemnitzer Str. in Richtung Stadtauswärts. Also wer da mal ist kann gute Schnäppchen machen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche heißt der Laden "Müllers Angelmarkt" oder so.

Viel spass #h


----------



## Schlebusch (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Askari muss in so gut wie allen Sachen arbeiten vorallem was Kundenservice betrifft!!
Vor Ort hole ich sowieso nichts mehr im Online Shop habe ich bis jetzt bis auf einmal sehr guten Erfahrungen gemacht jedoch distanzier ich mich auch mittlerweile davon da es woanders erstens günstiger ist, zweitens bessere qualität gibt und drittens auch der service stimmt!!


----------



## wildi05 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Versandzeiten dank Hermmes eine glatte Sechs.
Service am Telefon eine Fünf.
Preise Drei..also durchschnit.
Onlineseite und Bedinung eine vier --
Finds immer wieder schade, wenn Sie ein Schnäpchen haben, aber alles andee est "in Kürze Lieferbar" ist. Was bei Askarie auch mal gut ein halbes Jahr bedeuten kann..


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Askari ist wie jeder Online-Shop nicht immer teuer, aber bei den Hausmarken fast immer schlecht......ich kann jedem nur von dem Laden abraten, da die Qualität unter aller S... ist.
> 
> Die Markenartikel sind vergleichsweise teuer.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Es gibt Gerlinger, Wilkerling, M&R- Tackle, NB- Angelsport uvm.- alles Topanbieter von Angelgerät!
Kein Mensch braucht da noch Askari, die können nix besser, aber beinahe alles schlechter.
Askari ist für mich der Conrad Electronik unter den Angelgerätevercheckern, einfach nur sch...e!|rolleyes


----------



## Damyl (19. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Manchmal sind dort unschlagbare Schnäppchen zu machen, wenn Angebote und Sonderaktionen zusammentreffen.. Ansonsten isses dort wie überall. Manches billiger....manches teurer. 

Ich hatte beim Online-Geschäft noch nie Probleme.


----------



## mcclanez (19. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Askari zu teuer?*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich aufgrund des wirklich schlechten Service den ich bei Askari teilweise erlebt habe, zukünftig lieber beim Händler meines Vertrauens mehr ausgebe, dafür aber weiß was ich habe.
Es ist kaum zu glauben wieviele Fehler die beim Umtausch einer Wathose machen. Das geht eigentlich gar nicht...
Und so unschlagbar billig sind sie auch wirklich nicht.


----------

